# 8 weeks in CHCH



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi folks, Here is a wee look into my life here and what I went through. 

So it 8 weeks into my move to New Zealand. I must admit I haven't missed home at all.

1. The planning + Application

Like everyone on here this is the 1st step. I never chose NZ I was originally looking at OZ when I found a company looking for trade workers for the rebuild. Planning isn't my thing everything more or less happened for me. I applied for the job and was successful much to my delight. As soon as I knew I had a job to go to I applied for my visa along with my medicals ( The whole family) included where police checks, please note that in Scotland a disclosure is not accepted and you need to apply down south. 

I went to my local GP for my bloods and medial then attended the rosshall for my chest x-rays. My partner used her GP for the medical, rosshall for the X-rays and the NZ GP for her bloods.

We highlighted the small print as ours was a PAPER application we could use our own GP only when doing it ONLINE you must use a NZ cert GP. 

Once everything was in order and we checked over and over again that everything was there we sent them off. We got assigned signed an emigration officer we had a decision within days. As you can tell it was a YES. This is the moment you can get down the pub and have (in my case a large fresh orange and lemonade) haha, 

The application and the planning are a really stressful time and a really heart wrenching time as you now have to ask yourself do I really want to go.

Its very costly to do these so once they are done for me it was the point of no return.

2. Family and leaving the UK

Its about now you should start to involve Family and Friends into what has been happening in your world. I chose to tell family and friends before stage 1 and it made life so much harder for me and my family. 

Like most folk I have spoke to people take this decision you are making in different ways but there are loads of people who make there feelings heard. I was taken to court as I was taking my daughter away from her gran parents, I was told I was a dreamer and I would never make it. People spoke behind my back and you could feel the tension. This for me was very hard to deal with as at this stage I still wasn't 100% on moving. Some will be behind you fully others will be so jealous they will make life difficult. Don't listen to anyone's opinion just your little family that you are taking. This has to be right for your partner and children and that is all that matters. 

We also had a leaving party which is good we had ours the weekend before we flew out. This is a great opportunity to enjoy family and friends and have some fun before you make the biggest move of your life. I recommend it be nearer the leaving day. 

The day we flew out we were constantly told not to have anyone at the airport as its to difficult. We chose to ignore this and had close family join us for breakfast at the airport. This relaxed us and helped them also. I for one am glad I had some family time before we flew out. Once you reach departures spend all your British pounds and cheer yourself up a bit. Remember you are doing this for the right reasons the people you chose to come to the airport should also be under this mind-set.

So I recommend telling everyone in person once you have done the hard part and you are fully intending on moving.

3. Shipping

Unlike me I recommend that this be one of your 1st ports of call after you get your visa approved. 

Its a long process and should be done right away. 

I am now in CHCH and struggling to get family to deal with things back home. 

We moved out our house 3 weeks before we flew out so this would have been ample time to get out things on a ship and off to NZ. This including my car.

There are loads of shipping company's so choose carefully. We are using PSS and auto shippers. Up to now both have been great as they are dealing with a daft Glaswegian who is in a different time zone. 

I will report more when my stuff arrives. My friends here are currently struggling with there shippers as they refuse to deliver to there door and are very laid back at getting stuff done. These guys are now at there wits end trying to get there family's settled.

4.Arrival

Have something in place for when you arrive. A cab or someone to come and collect you. After 34h sitting on a plane all you want is to get to your accommodation and get something to eat and a proper sleep. 

We were supposed to be collected by the company but they never showed and I kid you not I was intending doing an about turn and going home. Stress I never wanted and never needed. We used a taxi ( there are loads) very expensive tho. 

5. Temp accommodation and houses.

We arranged to stay at the meadows in turners road in Christchurch. Glad we did, expensive but very nice people and a very nice place to stay. (they would have collected us from the airport but due to an agreement with work wee chose not to)

We moved after a few weeks, to the area we would be looking to stay in so we could get our child in school and start to settle. We moved to the Northcote motel on main north road. Local to shops and bus routes as my partner doesn't drive. 

Looking for a house is not easy so be prepared to have enough cash to keep you in temp accommodation for as long as you can while keeping a lump sum for the bond and 1 week upfront and letting fee. I recommend renting 1st as you really don't want to buy something you don't like or haven't seen.

As I mentioned finding a rental is tough, we viewed a few houses and it was like the mall at Christmas, honestly there were loads of people all trying to get these houses. 

We eventually got one and are now settled, don't expect much. They are very expensive and poorly maintained, 

Before you choose a house tick all the boxes in the area that you want, good school, local to the store, near a bus route etc.

6.Work life and job hunting.

Work life here is great for me. In the building trade there is loads of work and companys really want to keep you on there books. My company helped me move from accommodation to accommodation. Great as now you really have no one to ask a favour from. My partner is looking for admin work which isn't easy as its mainly residents and locals who get 1st pick. There are jobs out there but its coming up to Christmas so it not the best time to be looking as they all shut for the summer.

Cars and transport.

Ok touchy subject but cars are my 1 topic I know a great deal about having dealt with them all my life buying selling modifying and more. 

If you have a car more than 5k BRING IT. if its a sound reliable car of course. There are cars here they are definitely not cheap. who ever said this must need there head looking at. I bought a Mitsubishi gallant for $1600 around £800 now this is a 98 plate its old its tired and needs fixed. I could get a 54 plate car with low millage back home for £2k 

My car is on a ship and its a decision I am glad I made. My car is new its clean its reliable its well looked after and its worth double here. 

I also chose to sell everything I owned and start a fresh. Another good decision I thing.
Although its not as good as the things we had. We bought new stuff some second hand but just to get us in and settled.

When we buy a house we will go all out for the good life again.

Places to look to buy are 

The wearhouse ( we near bought everything from here) great store.
noel lemmings 
smith city
Harvey normans
these 3 are very expensive. But they have clearance stores that are good too. 

Food shops. 

We use pack n save, countdown and new world. in that order. 

Final thoughts

Its not the UK the food isn't as good some things are but some most are not. You get more for your money than you do in the UK. Owning a car isn't like home either no insurance and cheap tax, life is great. 

Its very American. I have experienced a couple of earthquakes but nothing major yet something that still scares me but wouldn't make me leave, you have risks all over the world. The drivers here are terrible but the folk are lovely. Its nice and warm just now and we are glad we made the move.

We can easily speak to folk back home via Skype that helped us settle. You really don't feel as far away which is great. 

When you arrive get a sim card and a bank sorted asap so people can contact you. 

Here telecom have wi fi zones everywhere so I have a telecom mobile which gives me 1g data of wi fi every day ontop of my 1g plan.

Hope this is informative and helps anyone in the very hard process. 

IT IS WORTH IT. 

Make the decision and make the move. What have you too lose but a flight back home and an adventure. 

Mark


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Mark
Thanks for the fantastic update - and so glad it's going your way!
Keep us up to date with how the next few months (and years) go...


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I will do. I had no help it's always good to help others. Some are too scared to ask so I thought I would make a wee post to incorage folk to make the right decision for them.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mark D said:


> I will do. I had no help it's always good to help others. Some are too scared to ask so I thought I would make a wee post to incorage folk to make the right decision for them.


I was interested to see the problem you had with the grandparents too. Dare I say, how selfish of them! My mum was devastated when we said we were emigrating, but her attitude was that the kids came first, and if they could have a better life in New Zealand then so be it.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

This came more from my side. Having to attend court with everything else was a nightmare, then there was the cost. It's still hard to speak to them now I am here but I only keep contact for my daughter and to hope they realise its for her benefit. It's in the past now and that's where it will stay. You really need to think what's best for your little family's future and what you want for your child(ren).

Just another note, 

By buying here you keep the local economy moving, people in jobs and so on. Plus it keeps the lady in your life happy as she is out doing what they do best shopping and spending out cash haha. Really it actually kept her mind off family as she was too busy trying to build a new home and wasn't thinking of back home. It's easy for me out working and thinking of work. Too many memories could be a bad thing. You will know what's best for you tho all this is what I think is best to help guide the folk through the process I made. 

Please feel free to add or subtract what you wish. We are all intitled to our opinion. My aim to to make it easier for the new expats.  

Good luck folks.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow. Thanks for that. Especial the arrival part, since hopefully ill be arriving with spouse and two teens. 

I'm already applying for jobs.. In fact s job that ill apply for has been re posted three times after deadline, I'm more inclined to apply for it now as before I didnt bother because if the visa issue. 


Best of Luck and appreciate the heads up!
😉


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Mark
Thanks for the post of yours, I've actually asked you how your settling in on my post but then found this so ignore my other one mate. 
I was over on holiday in October an noticed the price of cars, I agree with you on the prices we can get over here in the uk for a car. Could you tell me how much its cost you to get your car across. I'm thinkin of doing the same but wont be bringin any of my stuff over till around May next year shortly before my wife an youngest son come over. 
Look forward to reading more of your posts as like you am doin it alone too.
Sent our visa off today so now just the wait.
Cheers.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome and congratulations on settling in!

It's interesting seeing different perspectives on settling in after an international move!

For me, I simply could not/would not re-purchase all the nice things I had obtained during my life in the US. For the price of shipping from there, I would have only furnished maybe one or two rooms in our house... I did not bring my suede couch or any living room furniture from the US (except a bombay chest); we purchased a nice, fabric couch (probably on the high end of what people normally get), and the couch and chair were $2400--half the price (or so) of shipping all my stuff from CA!

So, I think the thing to consider is, how much have you invested in what you have already in your home country versus how much to ship here, and how good is the quality of what you have. In the US, at least, there can be a very significant difference in the quality of household items... 

After 2 years of shopping at the Warehouse, I've come to the conclusion (for me) that they simply aren't worth anything except shopping for basic stuff: cat food, toiletries, etc.. unless you are prepared to watch the cashier tally up, like a hawk! Like most stores in NZ, prices are never clearly marked, but the Warehouse consistently has ripped me off by over-charging on sale priced items, only giving me the sale price when I point out it's on sale--so, if I don't watch stuff being tallied up, and miss something, I'm SOL. Also, they have some tricky display methods... they will pile things into a sales display, huge signs with XX% off, etc., you pick your item from the display pile, cashier rings it up, and it's WAY more expensive than the sign says... oh, they'll tell you, all items on sale, except this brand... ppfftt... 
Just be aware Mark, that WH is sort of notorious for their sales tactics like this (over-charging unless YOU, the customer, point out sales price, and putting non sale items into sales displays, etc). 

Very American? lol
I had to laugh at that, because I don't find it to be very american at all ... but everyone's perspective is unique, I suppose!

Hopefully you'll find your new place to be warm and dry in the winter... in the meanwhile, enjoy our beautiful island weather!

As a resident of the city, you are allowed entry into the museum for free, as well as the botanical gardens... the Groyne's has free gas grills for bbq'ing, as well as space for running and playing, nice playground, and you can rent boats to paddle around the lake... no charge for entry, of course...

Sumner has (what I find to be) my favorite esplanade of all time! The walk around the coastline there is soooo pretty, and there are some very yummy hole in the wall restaurants when you hang a right into the town center... 

New Brighton Pier has the BEST library of all time right there on its end--right on the seaside. At night the Pier has bright neon lights on its underside that go all the way out to the end in the ocean, and they change colors... freaking lovely! Pierside Cafe across the street has yummy food at decent prices...

Riccarton Bush has a free native enclosure walk that is short, but super neat! Saturdays they host a large and well established farmers market, and on Sundays they hold a smaller artisan market with handmade goods, and ethnic foods.

Riccarton Racecourse holds a Sunday market that is huge, and is a mixture of food, goods, and (ahem) junk... lots and lots of food, and it can be fun picking through stuff to see if you can find a bargain!

Again, welcome, welcome, welcome!

Cheers,

Kim


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Mark

What was the time frame from when you applied for your visa to when it was issues? Did you have to wait for them to request that you go for your medicals or did you gain all the information before submitting your application? Sorry for the questions but just interested in how long visas are taking.

Loved the post and found it very informative, look forward to regular updates.


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

Andrew, 
Ive just sent off my visa application today. I had to gain all the medical, chest xrays, bloods and police certificate then filled in the visa form and sent them all off together with my passport. Mark replied to a post i had wrote and said his only took a few days. I'm hoping mine is as quick. Am looking at booking my flights to go over on about 8th Jan.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes all information was gathered before supplying application, and it only took a few days to have my decision. Good luck with that.

Warehouse has never ripped me off. I bought a 50" tv for $500 bargin? Sounds like it to me with a 5 year guarantee and all the mod cons you want from a tv. 

My sofa was $400 half leather with scatter cushions. Not brilliant quality but very comfy and does to get settled. 

My post more aimed at those who are coming on a budget and not the " I only buy quality" type. 

It has everything you ( myself ) needed on a budget. Considering rent is high, I had to buy a car, deposits on rentals are massive, I have to eat every day before I get a wage plus feed my family and so on. 

Maybe you have a gripe with them but I and others I have spoke to haven't. 

But as you say it is personal preference. I chose the new life new start by just bringing stuff you just don't throw out like pic etc. 

My furniture was quality well built and in good condition but not worth shipping from the UK. £900 just to ship some boxes of pic and the likes. 

Maybe I should have said on a budget get me started again as my title lol. 

Hey of you want to start again and spend a fortune by all means do what you feel is best. 

I bought sensible cheap/ new and some second hand goods I am only 28 and starting again so all I needed was to get my foot in the door with some comfort. 

Glad you gave your opinion tho, people have choices to make and it's not easy. Now they have 2 opinions and can judge what they feel more suited too.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Mark D said:


> Yes all information was gathered before supplying application, and it only took a few days to have my decision. Good luck with that.
> 
> Warehouse has never ripped me off. I bought a 50" tv for $500 bargin? Sounds like it to me with a 5 year guarantee and all the mod cons you want from a tv.
> 
> ...



I hope you didn't think I was knocking your post, as I definitely wasn't, and apologize if it came across that way! Totally not my intention! I can see if you're 28 and haven't accumulated decades of heritage items where just buying once you're here makes sense. I was just trying to underscore that if you've accumulated a lot of items that are quality enough to pass to your heirs, imo, it's better to bring them, as replacing them here will be very expensive, if you can even find stuff that is similar!

Again, welcome to the city. I *love* that new people are moving here, I find the city to be absolutely beautiful, and it's exciting that its being rebuilt, almost from the ground up!

Cheers!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

No no I certainly didn't. I am glad you pointed out your opinions so folk can have there own ideas of what they want and need. Like you I am only trying to help folk in which is the BIGGEST thing they will ever do.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Mark D said:


> This came more from my side. Having to attend court with everything else was a nightmare, then there was the cost. It's still hard to speak to them now I am here but I only keep contact for my daughter and to hope they realise its for her benefit. It's in the past now and that's where it will stay. You really need to think what's best for your little family's future and what you want for your child(ren).
> 
> Just another note,
> 
> ...


Mark, we shopped till we dropped at Briscoes for most of our household items when we arrived. They frequent have sales on 30% - 60% off. You can buy online & they deliver if unable to get into one of their stores. They are better than the Warehouse.


----------

